# Nomis jacket size question



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

hey man 

I actually just bought a nomis jacket, I'm 5' 11" and 185 and it comes down to just past my hips. And as for chest well I have a 43" chest and it fits me perfectly. Hope that helps.


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Jud_X said:


> hey man
> 
> I actually just bought a nomis jacket, I'm 5' 11" and 185 and it comes down to just past my hips. And as for chest well I have a 43" chest and it fits me perfectly. Hope that helps.


What size did you get it in?


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Serg25 said:


> What size did you get it in?


doh L lol

10char


----------



## 360FacePlant (Dec 7, 2008)

I gambled and went for large, it fits perfectly cos I like a slightly baggy jacket.


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Does it have a pass holder anywhere on the jacket??


----------



## 360FacePlant (Dec 7, 2008)

It has pockets...


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Im saying like a spot where you can place the pass so you dont have to dig in your pockets for it


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Serg25 said:


> Im saying like a spot where you can place the pass so you dont have to dig in your pockets for it


Theirs this neato invention called a clip on :thumbsup:... might want to look into that


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Method said:


> Theirs this neato invention called a clip on :thumbsup:... might want to look into that


never heard of that. please go on


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Method said:


> Theirs this neato invention called a clip on :thumbsup:... might want to look into that





Serg25 said:


> never heard of that. please go on


:laugh:

10char


----------

